# Furbearer permits



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Anyone here do any trapping or anything with their furbearer permits. I don't have one but have been considering it since I've had a couple of bobcats come in when I'm coyote hunting. Just curious about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertson1236 (Jul 24, 2017)

I did a few years back I personally did it as a time passer and feel like getting back into it. It was fun but sometimes you have to be cautious with people that see it inhumane.. I only had 1 bad instance so be sure to know your rights and stay within the laws  bobcat are prized great pelts. Cost more with permits and that but easy class to pass too


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ducksanddogs said:


> Anyone here do any trapping or anything with their furbearer permits. I don't have one but have been considering it since I've had a couple of bobcats come in when I'm coyote hunting. Just curious about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will need bobcat tags in addition to the furbearers license.


----------

